# Buckle Down Guys



## Swanny12 (Apr 25, 2012)

Stay inside.
Stay dry.
Stay safe.
Don't do anything stupid.

Keep us posted on how things are going up there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

We made it okay.


----------

